# 14&15



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

[/attach] :d


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice mess of fish !!!! Good job !!!


----------



## eddierod2974 (Oct 17, 2011)

when they are that big you dont need alot mmmmm good


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Agree, that's a lot of steak right there, nice!


----------

